# let's see your best Lightning jar....



## cookie (Mar 1, 2009)

here's one....


----------



## cookie (Mar 1, 2009)

here's another....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow. Nice. Sorry I couldn't add any pictures of the bottles that I have that are just like it.


----------



## glass man (Mar 2, 2009)

VERY NICE!! JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey cookie,
 That olive is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean it! I've been trying to score one for a while now.Tried a couple of times on e-bay,thought I had one nailed,but got sniped at the very end[] .All my jars are still in boxes as I just moved.You got me all jazzed up now.
 Thanks for posting!.....................Man that is a pretty jar!A.J.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 5, 2009)

I couldn't pick just one... cookie, I'd sure like to add a couple like yours to my shelf!!  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2009)

Great looking jars. Nice collection Tammy (as usual). For some reason I have never picked up any Lightning jars. I have a few lightning style closure jars but no Lighnings.


----------



## cookie (Mar 5, 2009)

Tammy-some really great jars...love the colors....John


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW! Pretty!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Olive-Green-Lightning-Trade-Mark-PUTNAM-Quart-Fruit-Jar_W0QQitemZ220371195206QQcategoryZ892QQcmdZViewItem


----------

